# Basic Reaper and Undertaker



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)

I recently finished up a couple of costumes for my family.

First is a basic Grim Reaper for my son. It is made from microsuede and the cowl is removable so the cloak could be used for other things.

The second is my husband's Victorian Undertaker costume, fashioned from old pictures from that era. The jacket is fully lined, 100% gaberdine wool with satin cuffs and collar. The buttons are pewter skull crossbones. The vest is a cotton jacquard. The same blue jacquard is used for the jabot (neck ruffle) with a black lace overlay and hand crocheted (by me) edging at the bottom of each ruffle.

I was thinking that the Undertaker could also be used as a dapper vampire or a stalker... now I need to get going on MY costume!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

That is awesome.

I love hearing folks make their own costumes. The reaper is really good - normally such a bland costume in my opinion, but I like the hood and great length on the entire thing (something that is usually flawed when you buy storebought costumes)

And the undertaker... wow. There isn't anything to criticize there. I love the detail (crossbone buttons). Looks quite authentic - is he going to wear any make up or just go 'plain'?

Question for you. The jabot, it's just around the neck right? Not part of the shirt or anything. I'm looking to have one for my costume as well and the actual jabot style shirts I've found are really expensive. Do have a simple explanation of how you put it together? I'm not a master at sewing, but I know how and want to make one myself.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks so much Ted!!! I absolute adore sewing. It's my hobby and my main area of interest is costuming and vintage sewing.

The jabot is completely separate. It has a neckband that buttons at the back of the neck.

I used a combination of two patterns for this costume. The jacket is made from this pattern:

McCallPattern - M4550 - <span class="discard">Out of Print</span> MEN'S COSTUME - 4550


The vest and jabot from this pattern: (I've also made the vampire cape from this with excellent results - great pattern)

Vampire Vest/Cape/Shirt Pattern XL/XXL McCalls 4092 OOP - eBay (item 170253808734 end time Sep-20-08 12:29:56 PDT)


I simply followed the pattern instructions for this ensemble. I'd really encourage people to try making their own costumes. It's very rewarding; kind of like fitting together the pieces of a puzzle. I'd recommend starting with simple tunics or a cape and then just go for it!


----------



## Runwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

Where did you get the skull buttons?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)

Runwolf, I purchased the skull buttons at JoAnn Fabrics. I also looked at numerous sites that carry pewter buttons in various Halloween/Goth styles. (I don't have those links any more but I'm sure you can google and find them)


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

WOW!!! Ms. Wicked, you rock.

My mother always tried to teach me to sew....but no....I didn't want to learn 

Those are both absolutely beautiful, excellent work.


----------

